
Best of the best: Who makes the most accurate decisions in expert groups? - kmote00
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/11/191120141828.htm
======
kmote00
Assumption/Hypothesis: "Those individuals in a group of experts who make
decisions that are most similar to the decisions of others also make the best
decisions."

"It has been shown time and again that experts who are good in their field are
good in a similar way, whereas poor performers are bad in very different ways.
Working on the basis of this observation, we developed this new method and
tested it in various areas," says Ralf Kurvers, lead author and researcher at
the Center for Adaptive Rationality at the Max Planck Institute for Human
Development.

~~~
kmote00
...which reminds me of the opening line to Anna Karenina: “Happy families are
all alike; every unhappy family is unhappy in its own way” (Tolstoy)

